# 2004 GTO Factory Exhaust - only 200 miles, free to good home



## jlh1967GTO (Nov 28, 2004)

I have the factroy cat back exhaust for a 2004 GTO taking up space in my garage. Car only had about 200 miles on it when I replaced it with a cat back SLP system. Come and pick it up and it is yours just to get it to a good home.
I live in Kernersville, NC 27284

My e-mail is [email protected] if you want to e-mail me


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

*Kernersville?*

Whoa man my parents live in Kernersville NC. How do you like the SLP exhaust? I have been looking at it.


----------



## jlh1967GTO (Nov 28, 2004)

I loved it, really added a deeper tone and much more agressive note. I did have a little backpressure if I just revved it but otherwsie I was quite happy with it.:cheers


----------

